# Miley Cyrus Moderiert Die MTV VMAs 1X



## Akrueger100 (21 Juli 2015)

​


----------



## blackFFM (21 Juli 2015)

Ich schau' mir eh nur die Performances an...


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Juli 2015)

Noch schlechter können sie ja nicht werden


----------



## brightsider (28 Juli 2015)

Weiss noch nicht genau was ich davon halten soll. Aber wir werden sehen. Bin gespannt was sie wieder für eine Show abzieht


----------



## Crodasgenie007 (9 Aug. 2015)

Bin ich auch mal sehr gespannt


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2015)

coooole Aktion


----------



## mg.paolo (2 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Das kann was werden


----------



## therealwhiteman (20 Okt. 2019)

Die Verrückte


----------



## winters3107 (19 Apr. 2022)

Ja die echt überall mit am start.


----------

